
“Luther Insulter” – Show a Random Insult from Martin Luther's Writings - DrScump
http://ergofabulous.org/luther/?
======
DrScump
Originally posted 2+ years ago, 30 comments, 107 points:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9245045](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9245045)

------
bitwize
"Think what you will, so make in your pants, hang it round your neck, then
make a jelly of it and eat it like the vulgar sows and asses you are!"

Sheesh, Luther could have pwned anyone in a rap battle!

